# Off Topic: watch movement tattoo...



## watch_art (Jan 3, 2009)

this is an old wittnauer.
does anybody have any recommendations or pictures of nicer looking movements?

it's supposed to look like it's a part of my body, and the screws have actually twisted the skin...
the bottom, past the gears and balance wheel, is supposed to look like exposed muscle...
this is VERY rough, i plan on doing a very exact, precise drawing once i find the right movement.
thanks!

no automatics, no complications or chronographs, just a really nice looking, simple, only tells time, movement.
wrist or pocket watch, either is fine. a buddy of mine used to have a really beautiful Illinois Railroad watch that had the individual fingers for each pinion, but i can't find a picture similar to it.


----------



## neutronflux (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey, Thats kinda funny. I've been talking to my Tattoo artist about a watch movement tattoo.
Sorry no help for you but Wanted to mention I've been talking to my artist about this for a few months. I'm loving the sketch! Good luck and show me a picture when you get it.


----------



## watch_art (Jan 3, 2009)

heck yeah. as soon as i find the movement i want to use, i'm going to go into Adobe illustrator and do a really fine drawing/tracing of it. i'll post it when i get it done. i'm pretty busy usually though, so it could be a while.


----------



## lysanderxiii (Oct 4, 2006)

If you are going to bother with it, give yourself a swan-neck regulator.


----------



## watch_art (Jan 3, 2009)

lysanderxiii said:


> If you are going to bother with it, give yourself a swan-neck regulator.


more info please. haven't learned what that is yet. is that the type they put on the old railroad pocket watches? sort of curves around?
like this?


----------



## lysanderxiii (Oct 4, 2006)

That's a swan neck, alright.


----------



## mikeukrainetz (Jul 9, 2008)

LOL. Ive done a drawing of a tourbillon for this exact same reason. Pen and ink - about 12" across and I will reduce it to fit. I thought I was the only person thinking about doing this. It wouldnt be my first tattoo (I currently have three others).
I should post my drawing...
I havent gotten the fine details or colouring down yet but the rest of its more or less done.
Theres probably some folks here that think this is a really strange idea....


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

I was considering a similar tattoo idea but haven't been able to work the details out yet. Maybe I'll get some ideas here. :-!


----------



## watch_art (Jan 3, 2009)

yeah guys, as soon as i can find a movement that i'm really happy with i'll draw it up and post it.

here's some of my other work:
http://holdensdad.deviantart.com


----------



## mikeukrainetz (Jul 9, 2008)

Here is my initial layout so far. Long ways to go!










I also do a lot of artwork. mostly graphite / pen and ink.


----------



## watch_art (Jan 3, 2009)

very nice.


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice. All with graphite too, I thought maybe you used illustrator or autocad or something. I suck at drawing unless I use a computer.

The problem I had with watch tatto ideas is I couldn't come up with something that integrated well and wouldn't just be a floating watch movement on my arm.


----------



## watch_art (Jan 3, 2009)

cavallino33 said:


> The problem I had with watch tatto ideas is I couldn't come up with something that integrated well and wouldn't just be a floating watch movement on my arm.


that's exactly the problem i had when i first thought of this. a watch just stuck on my body (wherever) would look out of place and just (in my opinion) stupid. i did a search for watch tattoos and all i came up with was a poorly done pocket watch on a guys arm and then a wristwatch tattoo'd on a guys wrist. absolutely awful.

so then i remembered seeing pictures of tattoos like gears ripping through flesh and came up with that.

and when i work on the actual finished drawing, i'll do it in illustrator so i can get all of my shapes and details just right. basically just trace a photo and then modify it for my tat.


----------



## mikeukrainetz (Jul 9, 2008)

this may sound odd but I had intended to put this on my chest as sort of a heart / balance homage since in mechanical watches theyre one and the same. The plan was to integrate it somewhat to have a 'crystal viewing window' of sorts. like a Breguet watch that has a gold ring around the tourbillon on the dial - this was the idea... If you search for Breguet tourbillon messidor and goldarths review youll see what I mean.


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

mikeukrainetz said:


> this may sound odd but I had intended to put this on my chest as sort of a heart / balance homage since in mechanical watches theyre one and the same. The plan was to integrate it somewhat to have a 'crystal viewing window' of sorts. like a Breguet watch that has a gold ring around the tourbillon on the dial - this was the idea... If you search for Breguet tourbillon messidor and goldarths review youll see what I mean.


Yeah that's a good idea.

If I didn't already have a tattoo on the heart side of my chest I would consider something similar as well.


----------



## dimarq (Mar 20, 2010)

Tourbillon tattoo. Got it done in London at a place called Blood Brothers. 
I wouldn't normally get a tattoo, but I was on vacation...

If you're going to use the design, you better recognize who was the first!!!

"Jaime Diamante"


----------



## watch_art (Jan 3, 2009)

that's a very nice tat, but nothing like i have in mind for myself (no i still haven't gotten it yet)... not on my list of priorities right now. i've fallen into the pit of fountain pen addiction, too. watches and pens... sigh...

o| :-d


----------



## G Shock (May 28, 2007)

mikeukrainetz said:


> Here is my initial layout so far. Long ways to go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this was made by hand or you use a specific pc program.If so i would like to know and learn how you do this :-!


----------



## watch_art (Jan 3, 2009)

you could do that with adobe illustrator. learn how to use the pen tool (looks like a fountain pen nib) and then get your photo and trace over it. it's really simple actually. it's what i plan to do for my tat whenever i get around to it.


----------



## bloozy (Apr 16, 2008)

Here's my favorite watch movement...

Not because it is especially pretty, but because of it's historical significance.

Anyone care to guess what it is before I tell?


----------



## rmelle (Feb 13, 2010)

the name of the picture file???


----------



## ltri (Oct 6, 2009)

rmelle said:


> the name of the picture file???


yeah, I guess he forgot about the file name when he uploaded.


----------



## P. Loatman (Mar 22, 2009)

bloozy said:


> Here's my favorite watch movement...
> 
> Not because it is especially pretty, but because of it's historical significance.
> 
> ...


Lincoln's watch.

As for the tattoo, i'd do an antique, high grade movement. The sort of stuff your average person wouldn't be able to find, let alone afford.

Someone mentioned at least doing a swan neck if it's going to be permanent, but a swan neck can only go so far. Get rid of the regulator all together, very high grade watches used to be made without the regulator pins (some watches are still made this way), they were regulated by the balance directly which allows for much greater accuracy. All of the following are free-sprung.

A 23 jewel Edward Howard; 









An interesting Waltham "Crystal Plate" watch;









And a Daniels Spring Detent Tourbillon;









BTW, none of these are Swiss.


----------



## bloozy (Apr 16, 2008)

ltri said:


> yeah, I guess he forgot about the file name when he uploaded.


That's why I love this place... You guys don't miss a thing!

I have to giggle to myself as I wrote that knowing the file name was there for all to see.

Google "Lincoln's watch" for a great peice of horological and American history.

Where in SC *ltri*? I'm in Anderson.


----------



## ltri (Oct 6, 2009)

bloozy said:


> Where in SC *ltri*? I'm in Anderson.


Rock Hill


----------



## YOHOHO (Dec 15, 2006)

Very cool tattoo... I saw this one elsewhere that looked interesting... http://forums.timezone.com/index.php?t=tree&th=1443467&mid=4984773&rid=0&rev=&reveal=


----------



## G.A.R.Y (Mar 25, 2010)

Here is my take on it


----------

